# Looking for a Lemon Cake recipe



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 30, 2020)

I am wanting to make to a Lemon cake for Labor day.  Anyone have a great recipe?  Maybe using lemon curd?


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Aug 30, 2020)

i tried a lemon cake twice, I went back to a box mix, but the one I used was a Paula Deen recipe. I kid you not, cake was so bad, the icing was running off it. Best of luck to you in your quest.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

Brian I posted a sugar free Starbucks lemon loaf here that is to die for. It’s my wife’s favorite request now. Very moist and lemony.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

Pics below are the actual cake I made 
	

	




						Keto Starbucks Lemon Loaf knock off
					

Happy Easter!! Here is the Easter afternoon dessert project. Keto knockoff of Starbucks Lemon Loaf.  Ingredients • Cake o 5 Eggs o 2/3 cup of Swerve granulated (or any Keto sweetener) o ½ cup butter o 2 ¼ cup almond flour o 5 TBSP coconut flour o 1 TBSP baking powder o ¼ cup lemon juice o 2 tsp...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 30, 2020)

Brian, my wife has made one from Ina Garten. It's killer! If your looking for something sugar free the one Jeff posted looks amazing!
This is the Ina Garten recipe. 






						Lemon Cake
					

Get Lemon Cake Recipe from Food Network




					www-foodnetwork-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 30, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Pics below are the actual cake I made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you trying to keep me on the straight.  I actually have all those ingredients.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I see you trying to keep me on the straight.  I actually have all those ingredients.


I swear if you like moist lemon cake you will love this. I increased the amount of confectionary swerve in the glaze to almost get a thin icing. Lol if someone had one of these for sale right now I’d go $30 on it. It’s money.


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 30, 2020)

Michael Simon has a killer upside down lemon cake.









						Lemon Upside-Down Cake
					

Get Lemon Upside-Down Cake Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------

